# 1987 Hutch Wind Styler



## undercover_poe (May 19, 2019)

The frame and fork have been in a box in a warehouse since 1987. NOS F/F sourced from Earls Stuff. The rest is my build.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2020)

Pretyy rad dude i love it !


----------

